
Meet ZeroTier – Open Source Networking (Pod) - carlhjerpe
http://packetpushers.net/podcast/podcasts/pq-134-meet-zerotier-open-source-networking/
======
carlhjerpe
[https://zerotier.com](https://zerotier.com)

I've tried to compose an article containing the same information as this
podcast, but i'm a terrible writer so i thought i'd share it with you as is.

I'm using ZeroTier to connect my home network and all my portable devices
(including work laptop) to my home network, routing traffic through a Raspbeyy
Pi running OSMC at home. This enables me to effortlessly, without manually
connecting anywhere or NAT anything share files, RDP my personal devices from
work, and vice versa when needed.

Since ZeroTier virtualises Layer 2 it can carry any ethernet packet and do
many cool things. I recommend giving it a try. I love it.

(First submission, i'd appreciate feedback=))

